# article about high school kids cars



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Kind of funny for me since one of the schools mentioned I went to, Torrey Pines, and it was the same when I was there.










"
My parents and I have kind of an agreement. I have a 4.0 grade average. If it slips, my dad will be driving me to school," said* Blake Hamerslag, 16, of Rancho Santa Fe. His parents gave him a 2002 Mercedes ML430 SUV and a 2004 Chevy Suburban.*

"Most of my friends all drive really nice cars," he said, noting that *he's awaiting delivery of a $50,000-plus Cadillac Escalade * and probably will be trading in at least one of his other cars. "Around here," he said, "cars like this really aren't that big of a deal." 
"

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/metro/20040623-9999-1n23cars.html

Edit: Hmm, maybe this should be in the off-topic forum?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Those kids could use a semester biking to school.



> "My dad panicked when I turned 16 and started driving, and he thought there was a chance he could lose a person he loves in an accident," she said. "My dad said he wanted me to drive the best and safest car he could afford."


And I bet he didn't drop a dime into driving school for her. So now she can drive like a 16-year-old with the most basic of driver's ed in a 5000lb tank. Jeeezus. :tsk:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Those kids could use a semester biking to school.
> 
> And I bet he didn't drop a dime into driving school for her. So now she can drive like a 16-year-old with the most basic of driver's ed in a 5000lb tank. Jeeezus. :tsk:


Agree 100%. And these kids surely don't know the value of money. I mean, come on, a 16-year old kid with 2 super nice cars?  :tsk:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

If you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing at all. Hence...

"Nothing at all."

:angel:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

The entire school system is corrupt  
Every kid has a freakin' 4.0 grade point average!

Highschool is way too easy these days :tsk:


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

Hey, nice M3/4 in the background! That's my nice thing to say.

As for the story. :tsk:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

ARCHER said:


> Hey, nice M3/4 in the background! That's my nice thing to say.
> 
> As for the story. :tsk:


So does the kid walking in front of it.  Oops, he's still in high school.

For those in MD, think Potomac, Maryland. Then you'll know what Rancho Sante Fe is all about.

Overall though, more power to them. If they're parents are stupid enough to be doing that for their kids, who are the kids to say no? I drove a '79 Olds Custom Cruiser station wagon when i graduated high school in '89. They may never even find out what the real world is like (and not the one on MTV).


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> Kind of funny for me since one of the schools mentioned I went to, Torrey Pines, and it was the same when I was there.


Shrug, I attended a private catholic high school and the parking lot was a mish-mash of everything from brand new Porsches to my cruddy 83 Ford EXP.

I get supplying your kid with a safe, sensible car. But a Caddy Escalade? No way, no how. He/she can get a decent used Accord that's like 5-7 years old and he/she better be delighted and keep the grades up.

Heck, my parents told me it was either the local crap high school (Del Oro) and a nice car or I earned money for my own car and could attend Jesuit. I picked school.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Shrug, I attended a private catholic high school and the parking lot was a mish-mash of everything from brand new Porsches to my cruddy 83 Ford EXP.
> 
> I get supplying your kid with a safe, sensible car. But a Caddy Escalade? No way, no how. He/she can get a decent used Accord that's like 5-7 years old and he/she better be delighted and keep the grades up.
> 
> Heck, my parents told me it was either the local crap high school (Del Oro) and a nice car or I earned money for my own car and could attend Jesuit. I picked school.


It's not about getting your kid transportation. It's more like 'Look what i got for my kid, mr neighbor. Top that!'.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

LeucX3 said:


> It's not about getting your kid transportation. It's more like 'Look what i got for my kid, mr neighbor. Top that!'.


Keeping up with the Joneses. Man, I'm shocked people live that way. What the neighbors own is a mystery to me. I barely acknowledge their presence.

One old geezer across the street asked me one day as I was leaving for work, "Why dontcha drive the fancy car every day?"

Oh brother. The 330i is fancy now? :dunno: And why would he care if I take the Mazda or the Bimmer? Man, is he taking the license numbers of people who visit the house too?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Keeping up with the Joneses. Man, I'm shocked people live that way. What the neighbors own is a mystery to me. I barely acknowledge their presence.
> 
> One old geezer across the street asked me one day as I was leaving for work, "Why dontcha drive the fancy car every day?"
> 
> Oh brother. The 330i is fancy now? :dunno: And why would he care if I take the Mazda or the Bimmer? Man, is he taking the license numbers of people who visit the house too?


if you dont mind me asking what part of SD do you live in? As for keeping up with the joneses, I am the same as you, who cares


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> if you dont mind me asking what part of SD do you live in? I am the same as you, who cares


Rolando - kinda College Area.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Keeping up with the Joneses. Man, I'm shocked people live that way. What the neighbors own is a mystery to me. I barely acknowledge their presence.


We kind of keep to ourselves as well. I am acquainted with a few of my neighbors but it's usually just a "hello" when I see them. Except for the guy two houses down - he's a car nut so I do enjoy our conversations.

I just can't fathom buying a highschooler such a vehicle, although R'gal's suggestion would make the scenario a bit easier to swallow. I don't pull that kind of jack so it is mute point for me anyway.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

ARCHER said:


> I just can't fathom buying a highschooler such a vehicle, although R'gal's suggestion would make the scenario a bit easier to swallow.


Not for me. I would find driving schools and an inexpensive economical car that the student would have to maintain themselves easier to swallow - sorta.

I'm still getting used to the idea that parents buy their kids cars at all.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I'm still getting used to the idea that parents buy their kids cars at all.


yeah same here, I bought my own first car but it was my dads old car so I assume he gave me a decent deal. Still I paid for it via bag boy job at vons.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Not for me. I would find driving schools and an inexpensive economical car that the student would have to maintain themselves easier to swallow - sorta.
> 
> I'm still getting used to the idea that parents buy their kids cars at all.


These people live in a totally different world than you and I do though. It seems completely normal to them, obviously. Those kids have probably never been asked to mow the yard much less maintain a car.

My folks bought me a beater '75 Celica for after I graduated high school and believe me, I was not only shocked, but grateful as hell! I paid my own insurance and maintained it myself. It taught me a lot about responsibility.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Not for me. I would find driving schools and an inexpensive economical car that the student would have to maintain themselves easier to swallow - sorta.
> 
> I'm still getting used to the idea that parents buy their kids cars at all.


Well in CA if you don't have a car, it's nearly impossible to get around. My drive to high school was over 25 miles each way. Want to go to the store or the movies? That was at the least a 5 mile drive. I bought my first car and spent most weekends fixing the constantly breaking parts.

My first 3 years of college I lived in San Diego without a car - had to choose between eating or paying for gas and insurance. That's hell on earth. There really isn't a transit system of any worth in this city - especially if you live in La Jolla/UTC area.

BTW, anyone have word on the next driving school in so cal? I check the BMWCCA thing and haven't seen anything of note lately.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> BTW, anyone have word on the next driving school in so cal? I check the BMWCCA thing and haven't seen anything of note lately.


I think there might be one at the california speedway during Oktoberfest :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> I think there might be one at the california speedway during Oktoberfest :dunno:


Thanks. Didn't realize oktoberfest had driving school. Unfortunately it's during the week. Oh well, eventually I'll see one that's on a weekend.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Isn't it kinda ironic that a bunch of people on a _BMW board_ are griping about these kids having "nice cars".


----------

